# ASHRAE 62.1, 62.2 and 90.1



## HeterosexusOfRome (Sep 22, 2016)

Does any one have PDF copies of these standards?

Thanks


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 22, 2016)

62.1: http://www.mintie.com/assets/pdf/education/ASHRAE 62.1-2007.pdf

62.2: http://www.eco-smart.org/productdocs/Ashrae62-2-2007.pdf

90.1: http://web.stanford.edu/group/narratives/classes/08-09/CEE215/ReferenceLibrary/ASHRAE/Energy Codes and Standards/ASHRAE 90.1/2004 ASHRAE Standard 90.1 IP.pdf


----------



## HeterosexusOfRome (Sep 22, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> 62.1: http://www.mintie.com/assets/pdf/education/ASHRAE 62.1-2007.pdf
> 
> 62.2: http://www.eco-smart.org/productdocs/Ashrae62-2-2007.pdf
> 
> 90.1: http://web.stanford.edu/group/narratives/classes/08-09/CEE215/ReferenceLibrary/ASHRAE/Energy Codes and Standards/ASHRAE 90.1/2004 ASHRAE Standard 90.1 IP.pdf


Thank You so much! Are there any other ASHRAE standards we should bring in? I have got the 4 volumn hand book already.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 22, 2016)

You should be fine with those.  That's exactly what I took into the exam.


----------



## HeterosexusOfRome (Sep 22, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> You should be fine with those.  That's exactly what I took into the exam.


nice,do you remember how complicated the heat transfer and powercycle questions were? I plan to take the HVAC exam.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 22, 2016)

I took the exam in 2012 and I've tried to block it out of my memory lol.  I don't remember anything overly complicated though.  I also took the HVAC exam and found the exam problems to be very similar to the NCEES sample exam and the HVAC SMS book.


----------



## HeterosexusOfRome (Sep 22, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> I took the exam in 2012 and I've tried to block it out of my memory lol.  I don't remember anything overly complicated though.  I also took the HVAC exam and found the exam problems to be very similar to the NCEES sample exam and the HVAC SMS book.


Thank you very much. I actually took the Civil structural exam back in 2012 and my civil licence was awarded in December of that year. I am going after the Mechanical one now so i can stamp HVAC systems for the buildings i do structural work on.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 23, 2016)

HeterosexusOfRome said:


> nice,do you remember how complicated the heat transfer and powercycle questions were? I plan to take the HVAC exam.


I took TFS last fall, and I didn't think those questions were significantly more difficult than the ones in the practice exam.  Bout the same, if you ask me.


----------



## Habib (Sep 24, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> 62.1: http://www.mintie.com/assets/pdf/education/ASHRAE 62.1-2007.pdf
> 
> 62.2: http://www.eco-smart.org/productdocs/Ashrae62-2-2007.pdf
> 
> 90.1: http://web.stanford.edu/group/narratives/classes/08-09/CEE215/ReferenceLibrary/ASHRAE/Energy Codes and Standards/ASHRAE 90.1/2004 ASHRAE Standard 90.1 IP.pdf


Thanks 

anyone has ASHRAE 55, 15, 34 and any important sections from NFPA?


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Sep 28, 2016)

I found a lot of these codes on Scribd.com with a free 30 day trial.  Just my two cents.  Most were newer than whats being posted here...

Also, I took a 3" ring binder to the exam and did not even crack it once....  But the exam varies.

Good Luck.


----------

